# fix LG v900 +root for all LG v90.



## frizouy (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

Today i will show all for fix the lg v900










APX Mode (nvflash)
Note: to use APX without any further hacking the battery has to be charged (>= 25%?)
If the battery is sufficiently charged:

Rom: LG v900 android 3.0.1>https://www.dropbox.com/s/75dxbsbp0n...uy%20angel.zip

1 Power off the device.

2 Press and hold Volume +/-.

3 Press the Power button

4 the screen will be black and connected it in you computer

for windows 8/8.1 for install the pilote of the LG v900 you need reste you computer in the










the driver installed you can started the flash of the LG v900 you juste click in the CMD and that will work alone dont touch the tablet wait the work finished









5 for fix all the error of the tablet you need juste make the updata of the tablet








all option will Work the 3G no error application go to :

settings>about tablet >system updates

Congratulations, you fix you LG v900 
__________________________________________________ ________________
ROOT LG V900
you want root you need to used the recovery

1 Make sure to have the latest LG Drivers installed. >http://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/T...QL_Ver_3.6.exe
\2/ driver of the LG v900 for the NvidiaUsb https://www.dropbox.com/s/0fjzchczs9...0NvidiaUsb.zip

2 Download the root.zip > https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyqk86861fy0igq/root.zip

3 Download the Clockwork Recovery >https://www.dropbox.com/s/5et6plkv42...ery%20mode.zip

4 place the root.zip to the memory of the tablet

5 Power off the device

6 Press and hold Volume + and Power button wait you see a texte yellow to the screen

7 started the CMD ( recovery.cmd) wait the recovery mode started

8 Install ZIP from sdcard
Choose ZIP from sdcard
root.zip
Yes - Install root.zip

Go Back
Go Back
Reboot System Now

Congratulations, you are now rooted.







ps the root work in LG


LGE G-Slate v909 
LGE G-Slate v905r 
LGE G-Slate L-06c
LGE G-Slate v900 

you have any problème tell me ^_^ please likes my poste or tell a thx plz 








sorry for my bad english i'm french ^^ but i want help all fix the brick of the lg v900


----------



## mimourad (Mar 12, 2014)

Can I use the files on v905r


----------



## frizouy (Mar 14, 2014)

the root ? or my rom ?


----------



## mimourad (Mar 12, 2014)

Qnd je clique sr ( recovery.cmd) il rest sur ce mode :gocry:


----------



## frizouy (Mar 14, 2014)

il faut installé les driver que j'ai donné dans le tuto

puis tu étain la tablette puis tu laisse ton droit sur le bouton power et en même temps le bouton volume +

jusque a ce que tu vois sa sur l'écran


----------



## McPici (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Frizouy,

I wanted to root my LG V905R tablet and followed your instructions. It worked until the 6. , the yellow text appeared but after nothing happened, although I waited for 20 min at least. What to do next? How can recovery.cmd start when you did not mention to copy Clockwork recovery to device? Your instruction was:

8 Install ZIP from sdcard
Choose ZIP from sdcard , *but you never mentioned to copy anything to an SD card*. *Can you please write a more detailed instruction for me? Thank you very much.*


----------



## Bubu (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you install the LG drivers?

Transfer "root.zip" to your tablet, anywhere is fine.

unzip recover.zip into a directory called "recover mode"

When you see the yellow text, you have to run the CMD file => C:/.../recover mode/recovery.cmd
In windows, you can simply double click it (the .cmd file). It will open clockwork mod for you on your tablet.

Inside clock works mod, go to "Install zip from SD-Card"

then go to the root.zip file and press the "power" button to install it. (the volume buttons act as "up" and "down", the power button acts as "okay")


----------

